# Hoping for a basket full of April BFP's!



## AugustBride6

APRIL TESTING THREAD!

:dust::dust::dust:
Hoping for a basket full of :bfp:'s this month!!
:dust::dust::dust:​
APRIL 1

APRIL 2

APRIL 3
Hopethisyear

APRIL 4

APRIL 5

APRIL 6
goddess25

APRIL 7
AugustBride6

APRIL 8
mitchnorm

APRIL 9

APRIL 10

APRIL 11

APRIL 12

APRIL 13
Smithmommy130

APRIL 14

APRIL 15
terripeachy:bfp:

Wish2BMom

APRIL 16
Lee37:bfp:

APRIL 17
TTC74

APRIL 18

APRIL 19

APRIL 20

APRIL 21

APRIL 22

APRIL 23
MeganS0326

APRIL 24

APRIL 25

APRIL 26
abydix

APRIL 27
Spudtastic

APRIL 28
Jean 40

APRIL 29
Vonn

APRIL 30
Fezzle
​


----------



## MeganS0326

Thanks so much August for starting the April thread! I hope this thread is chalk full of BFP's!!! Can you put me down for 4/23? If that needs to change I'll let ya know! Good luck this month!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Just following along!


----------



## Fezzle

Following for now- I have to get past March first! If this cycle isn't successful, I'll probably be testing on our honeymoon.


----------



## goddess25

I will be testing on April 6. Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks for starting this thread! I will be testing April 3rd if I can hold out that long. Of course I'm a POAS addict so will probably start early. 

Fezzle - What a wonderful wedding present a BFP would be

:dust: everyone :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Thanks for getting us up and running on the April thread. I'll be looking forward to seeing our first BFP for the month!


----------



## penelopejones

Just following and rooting for you all!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello. Ive started spotting so I'm waiting for af to arrive. I'll give a date when my body gives me a little more info. Thanks for doing the thread again August.


----------



## MrsTB

penelopejones said:


> Just following and rooting for you all!

Me too! :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Please can you put me down for 27th April. Sigh *** that seems so far away.


----------



## AugustBride6

I have you down Spud! I was on a board during my pregnancy with my youngest and became very good friends with another girl from New Zealand! We still keep in touch. Maybe we will get our BFP's together too!:thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

I'm looking at testing around the 17th. It feels like the 17th is so far away, but at the same time, it feels like my time on clomid is going way too fast since I only get 3 months worth. This will be month 2. Come on BFP!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks August  have you ever been to new Zealand? It would be nice to get bfps this month. 

Ttc - I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you this month.


----------



## AugustBride6

Spud....Nope but I think it would be great to carry dual citizenship so I could enjoy summer all year!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi there. I guess I'll join this time around. Can you put me down for tax day, April 15? Thanks and :dust: to all.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ooh Terri, I have everything crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Me too :dust:


----------



## AugustBride6

Gotcha! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hope....it's almost your testing day. How are you feeling?


----------



## Fezzle

AF finally showed up, so I'll be bringing up the rear of this month again- can you put me down for 30 April? I'll be on my honeymoon so not sure when I'll post either way!


----------



## AugustBride6

:hugs: Fezzle 

Where are you heading for your honeymoon?


----------



## nessaw

Cheering you all on.xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya:thumbup:Hiya
My cycle has potentially shifted significantly this month:wacko:month...usually ovulation CD17 ish this month 13 apparently. Might be down to some herbs I tried this month hmmmmm. Temping here too.

I am guessing test around 8/9th April that'll be about 13/14dpo ....if I can wait that long ha ha


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! late to join but I guess I'll be testing this month before diving into IVF. one more shot at 'free'! i'm not entirely sure of my test date just yet b/c I was 5 days early last month. Soooo - maybe the 15th as well, before we go on our trip. That might be too early, I'll let you know!
Looking forward to some April BFPs!!


----------



## Gypsey4

Hi Ladies, just wanted to check in and say hello. I'm hoping for another month full of BFP's! :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh August, I found out my test date is the 14th, not the 15th. Do you mind changing it? Thanks!


----------



## AugustBride6

Not a problem, Terri!


----------



## Fezzle

AugustBride6 said:


> :hugs: Fezzle
> 
> Where are you heading for your honeymoon?

We're getting married in Gibraltar, then we have a 2 week honeymoon travelling around Andalucia (southern Spain) in a campervan.


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh wow, Fezzle! That sounds amazing! Sounds like you will have plenty of free time to make that baby!


----------



## mitchnorm

OOoh sounds lovey Fezzle - do you have ties with Gibraltar? Like family etc......

I have a few family and close friends still there - holidayed there from when I was born...not qite the same since the border opened years and years ago but I have fond memories of my summer before A levels working there in bars and Wimpy!:haha: I will go back again soon....haven't been for several years:cry:

Still in TWW here......:sleep: no symptoms but I am determined not to go looking for them this month!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Mitchnorm - what herbs were you taking?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish2BMom said:


> hi girls! late to join but I guess I'll be testing this month before diving into IVF. one more shot at 'free'! i'm not entirely sure of my test date just yet b/c I was 5 days early last month. Soooo - maybe the 15th as well, before we go on our trip. That might be too early, I'll let you know!
> Looking forward to some April BFPs!!

 Was hoping this month would happen for me, but doesn't look like it. I get one more free month to try this month and then hopping on the IVF train too. Are you on the May-July IVF thread?


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to Pop in and wish u ALL GL!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hopethisyear said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> hi girls! late to join but I guess I'll be testing this month before diving into IVF. one more shot at 'free'! i'm not entirely sure of my test date just yet b/c I was 5 days early last month. Soooo - maybe the 15th as well, before we go on our trip. That might be too early, I'll let you know!
> Looking forward to some April BFPs!!
> 
> Was hoping this month would happen for me, but doesn't look like it. I get one more free month to try this month and then hopping on the IVF train too. Are you on the May-July IVF thread?Click to expand...

one more month - this positive thoughts! I'm sending them to you. We're BD'ing the entire week around O, started 2 nights ago. If this doesn't do it then....science, it is. I already got the call about all of my meds being ready to send, they are shipping them out around 4/22. I asked if these could be cancelled if....?? and they said yes. :)

no! where do I find that?


----------



## mitchnorm

Spudtastic said:


> Mitchnorm - what herbs were you taking?

Was told about quite a few by a friend but decided to try black cohosh and rhodolia rosea ...only took days 2-12 before ovulation. Apparently strength ovulation and it you have short LP it can help. mine was about 10-11 days before. This month looking like 14-15. Of course depends when af hits :wacko:


----------



## AugustBride6

I broke down and tested a day early, BFN. AF should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

august, i'm sorry - are you ok?


----------



## AugustBride6

Yep, I'm good. We plan on doing at least one more IUI before we stop trying in September, hopefully we will have more luck with that :)


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry August.


----------



## terripeachy

August-:hugs: I'm late to the party...I'm assuming that's your daughter in the picture, do you have another daughter or a son? I sure hope you can get your BFP by September. fxfxfxfx


----------



## AugustBride6

Hi Terri!

I have two daughters from a previous relationship. Kailah is 17 and Maddison is 9, they are both in the picture :)


----------



## terripeachy

Bwwahaaa!! Oh.. I thought that was you. hee hee. Sorry (?). hee hee.


----------



## AugustBride6

That is great! I look very similar to my oldest if you add 18 years :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

LOL I totally thought that was you too August!


----------



## AugustBride6

Here you go ladies.....Meet my clan. Left to right
Kailah, Me, Maddison & the Hubby.


----------



## terripeachy

Awww..what a lovely family. You guys look great.


----------



## Wish2BMom

what a gorgeous fam, august! great pic!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Beautiful family


----------



## abydix

Thanks for starting this thread! I will be testing April 26th if I can hold out till then. I will probably start testing early.


----------



## goddess25

Im out. AF arrived a week early.


----------



## AugustBride6

Darn it! :hugs: I hope you get that BFP soon!


----------



## goddess25

Thx


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm sorry, goddess! geez, I don't know what's gone on with AF this past month but you're around the 5th person I've read that got hers about a week early, including myself (last month). So bizarre!


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Goddess.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry goddess..that sucks. :hugs:


----------



## Smithmommy130

I test April 13...fingers crossed!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs: to all the witch got. FX for all who are waiting to test!

AFM, last week was super crazy with mine and DS birthdays. This week is not going to be much better. We are supposed to be leaving for a trip to GA tomorrow; however, DH got sick on Easter and now I think DS is getting it. Not sure if we are going to postpone the trip or not yet. On one hand I'm hoping to go because it will be a blast seeing our friends but then I really don't want to travel with a sick baby and I should be O'ing in the next few days so we would not have a chance to get any BD'ing done if we are on the road. So torn!!! Ok, rant over.

I hope everyone has a great rest of the week and bring on the BFP's!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

14dpo....bfn yesterday but didn't test today as had a bit of pink when wiping last night so presumed ad was hitting today....it didn't. Might test tomorrow though tbh don't feel pregnant but also not too much like impending AF. Hmmmm


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm still keeping fingers crossed for you mitchnorm.

Does anybody get pre ovulation spotting. I've had it since my erpc (nnever had it before).
Also when do you guys ovulate? Is it consistently on the same day?


----------



## mitchnorm

Spudtastic said:


> I'm still keeping fingers crossed for you mitchnorm.
> 
> Does anybody get pre ovulation spotting. I've had it since my erpc (nnever had it before).
> Also when do you guys ovulate? Is it consistently on the same day?

I don get pre ovulation spotting....regards day for ovulation, it's usually a fairly regular day 17 ish in a 29 day cycle....since going to acupuncture cycle has lengthened slightly and then this month taking black cohosh has made me ovulate on day 13 and looks like cycle length back to 29. Not sure I like all the change but it's not that drastic and something must work soon enough....plus a longer LP is a good thing.

Temperature plummeted this morning so AF definitely imminent x


----------



## terripeachy

Checking in. :bfp: here and I got the bloodwork to prove it.


----------



## Vonn

Big congrats to you, Terri!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Yay Terri!!!!! You so deserve this!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I won't get sick of seeing that, Terri!


----------



## Lee37

terripeachy said:


> Checking in. :bfp: here and I got the bloodwork to prove it.

CONGRATULATIONS TERRI!!!!!!! :yipee:I just came on to post for the first time in quite a while and am so incredibly happy to see this!!! Way to go girl! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lee37

So excited about Terri's BFP, I forgot to ask please put me down for the 18th. :flower:
I am not sure what to think right now, as I started spotting cd25 (9dpo) and that is early for me and this is what happened last time I got my BFP. Whats different is Ive spotted a lot more than last time, had lot of strong cramps (I also had sore bbs and nipples much earlier since 3dpo) I have been so sure AF was here early about 3 times now, it really feels like its coming and then doesnt. My spotting has been off and on but very little the last two days. Im trying to hold out to test until day 33, and just hoping this isn't my body doing something weird this month lol. Fingers crossed! Wishing you all lots of :dust: and a :bfp: this month!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Lee!!! :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Awesome Terri YAY  

I think I'm out this cycle. Negative opks until cd19 when I ran out of opks. cd21 and no physical o signs. Perhaps this has been my problem all along. 
Will still keep testing date for now.


----------



## Spudtastic

mitchnorm said:


> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> I'm still keeping fingers crossed for you mitchnorm.
> 
> Does anybody get pre ovulation spotting. I've had it since my erpc (nnever had it before).
> Also when do you guys ovulate? Is it consistently on the same day?
> 
> I don get pre ovulation spotting....regards day for ovulation, it's usually a fairly regular day 17 ish in a 29 day cycle....since going to acupuncture cycle has lengthened slightly and then this month taking black cohosh has made me ovulate on day 13 and looks like cycle length back to 29. Not sure I like all the change but it's not that drastic and something must work soon enough....plus a longer LP is a good thing.
> 
> Temperature plummeted this morning so AF definitely imminent xClick to expand...

Any sign of af mitchnorm? Thanks for the info. If next cycle isn't a success I think I'll try acupuncture.


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, Terri!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Megan!


----------



## Jean40

Put me down for April 28. I'm going to be testing every day anyway to test out my trigger shot.


----------



## Vonn

August, can you please add me on April 29th? Thanks!

I'll be triggering tonight and going in Friday for my IUI. 50 mg of clomid didn't get me any more than the one egg I already produce each month, but I'm hoping it made it better!


----------



## Lee37

Couldn't wait until the 18th and guess what.. :bfp:


----------



## Vonn

Lee, what!?!?! Wow, congrats to you! Please tell us more! I can't remember what your situation is. Trying naturally or assisted? Symptoms? Any line porn to share?


----------



## terripeachy

Wow Lee..that is amazing! Out of the blue too...Congratulations!!!! 
And yes, let's see some line porn, when you get a moment.


----------



## Lee37

Tks Vonn, I got a BFP last July (naturally) and had an early loss last August. This BFP was pretty surprising as I thought we missed O this month, but I knew something was up when I got early spotting (cd25). 

Tks Terri Im super excited that we are BFP sisters!! How are you feeling? Here is some line porn, faint as it may be :haha:


----------



## MeganS0326

Wow! Congrats Lee!! This thread is heating up. I love it!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I feel good. My line was super dark today and I'm five weeks officially. I haven't noticed any symptoms, but I'm relishing in feeling great for the time being! :flower:


----------



## Lee37

terripeachy said:


> I feel good. My line was super dark today and I'm five weeks officially. I haven't noticed any symptoms, but I'm relishing in feeling great for the time being! :flower:

That's wonderful, so happy to hear! :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Wow, Lee! Congratulations! Those are some nice lines :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats, Lee!


----------



## goddess25

I forgot to update, AF arrived for me.


----------



## goddess25

Great lines..

Congrats ladies


----------



## Lee37

Tks ladies! :flower: Was a bit concerned as I have had some very light brown/pink spotting but did another test today and its definitely darker! :happydance: Cd33 today!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry goddess. :hugs:

Lee-Awesome sauce!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats to the BFPs!!!

:hugs: to All that got AF!!!


----------



## goddess25

I will be testing again roughly the 27th as AF arrived a week early this time. I feel nothing so guessing im out.


----------



## Lee37

Sorry Goddess :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Lee!!!!!

Sorry Goddess


----------



## battyatty

Hi girls! I do pop in now and again to see how everyone is doing.... ninja style. But I have just seen that you have a :bfp: Terri!!! I am so so so happy for you girl...... Have a wonderful and happy 9 months, no one deserves it more!

afm 
Last June the doctors thought I might be Pcos, due to high AMH, so that didnt help. I did start temping again just to see if I was still Oing, but my Lp is all over the place. so after 2 years of no protection and not a squint of a line. We decided not to try any more this year. I think I am now now going thru the change anyway...

Anyway.....
I will keep popping over to check up on you all still from time to time, wishing you all :dust: :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Atty!!! Click on my oldies but goodies link and go see the girls over there! We have missed you. Sorry to hear that you are done trying and possible going through the change. Eek! You current chart looks pretty good though, so keep trying. :haha:

Thank you, thank you. I'm so happy you stopped by. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! popping in - I got AF on my vaca, so I'm out for this month. But in IVF Land now so I'm hopeful for an end of May/beginning of June BFP!

congratulations, Lee!!


----------



## Lee37

Tks Wish! :flower: Wishing you lots of luck and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AugustBride6

Wish....AF on vacation is just crap! Why does that always happen? I think we are subconsciously trying to get our :bfp: together! We are looking at May/June for our next IUI :thumbup: 

afm...CD 14, should O tomorrow. BD schedule should be decent providing we can squeeze in a quickie during our 30 minute window tonight after Kai's track meet and before Maddie needs picked up from gymnastics practice. DH is working nights so we have had to get really creative this week. :sex: is just not what it use to be :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

has anyone claimed the May thread yet? I can do it :)


----------



## AugustBride6

It's yours!:happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

all set! 'Planting our Garden of May Flowers'


----------



## terripeachy

Four more testers in April. C'mon ladies...let's get some BFPs to round out the month. :dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Come on April ladies, let's see some more BFPs. Well I won't be testing again until August since I start BCP in May, do IVF in june and ET in July, but will follow you ladies.


----------



## Lee37

Hopethisyear said:


> Come on April ladies, let's see some more BFPs. Well I won't be testing again until August since I start BCP in May, do IVF in june and ET in July, but will follow you ladies.

Wishing you lots of luck and :dust::dust::dust:


Hoping to see some more BFPS this month.. :flower:


----------



## Spudtastic

Well ladies - 12 dpo and bfn today. Bloated and feel af coming. She's due tomorrow or Thursday. 
Unless a miracle happens see you in the may thread. 

Hope - good luck. I hope to see you checking in now and then


----------



## goddess25

Im 2 days late with no signs of AF or pregnancy. I havent tested because this is my 3rd cycle in a row where I have either been early or late. Had my hormones all checked last CD20.

GL


----------



## Vonn

I had a negative blood test, so my IUI was not successful. On to next month!


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm sorry Vonn. I was hoping April was your month.

No af or pregnancy for me either and I'm a day late (iI think). Goddess I'm in the same boat as you. I just wish af would show. Cd37 today. I used to love long cycles but not so much right now


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Vonn. :hugs:


----------



## Jean40

:witch: showed Monday. Already almost done with my clomid for IUI#2.


----------



## MeganS0326

Cd42 here. No AF yet and sick of seeing BFN's.


----------



## goddess25

5 days late. Haven't tested yet because I have been late 2 months in a row. Hormones are out of whack. Will hang on till AF arrives which I'm sure will be soon.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Goddess - You have a lot of will power not testing, I would have days ago. Hope AF doesn't show for you. 

Did you gals see there is a May thread now?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ur-garden-may-flowers-may-testing-thread.html


----------



## goddess25

Thanks, I am thinking about heading out and getting a test today at lunch time but I feel kind of crampy so maybe soon AF will be here. I dont feel pregnant so Im not too bothered about testing.


----------



## Spudtastic

I thought I should add my update here even though most of you know

I got my bfp on Saturday. It was a late surprise


----------

